# Marimo fell apart!



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

So apparently I'm just having a million and a half tank issues lately.

This morning, when doing my regular water change on the guppy tank, I pulled out both my marimo for their occasional roll/wash, and one of them *fell apart!* 

Now it's always had a "crack" in it, but not like this - it literally broke in *half* today.

So now it's isolated in a little betta cup. It was about 2 inches in diameter, and was the larger of my two moss balls (both of which I bought at the same time over two years ago). I don't really want to separate it and reform it into several - like what would I do with a million little moss balls? LOL.

_Does anyone have thoughts on how I can get this thing to reform?_ 

(Has anyone ever had this happen before? I've never heard of one falling apart…)


----------



## Rimbaum (May 22, 2014)

If it's had a 'crack' in it, it was likely getting ready to split anyways, which is how marimo reproduce. The best thing you can do is roll them into balls, keep one, and maybe you can give away or try to sell the other.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

They probably won't stay little if they're reproducing. Just reform them.

If you really don't want to do that, you might be able to stitch it back together with acrylic thread. Don't use cotton thread, that'll disintegrate in water.


----------

